# Lets go fishing!



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm new to the forum. I was told this would be the best place to post this! 

Alittle over a year ago I moved to Florida from Kentucky... sold my Ranger and got me a Cape Horn... I'm looking for some fishing buddies down here.

I have done alot of offshore bottom fishing, caught a few Kings and a Wahoo on flat lines. I want to learn how and where to catch some Specks and maybe a Redfish or two. I would also love to do some trolling for Kings. Anything else that I can learn to catch.

I have the boat, the rods, the "want to"... I would just like to go out with someone who wouldn't mind some fishing trips and a fishing buddy in return for a lesson or two!


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

if youre ever in pensacola wanting someone to fish with give me a PM, if i have some cash ill be down to throw in on gas and go out any time!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

send me a pm. i'm available 24/7. expense is no problem. if you've got the co-ordinates for some reefs, let's go. not much on the inshore but i could sleep at holiday inn express and i'd know everything in the morning.
jack


----------

